# long distance bus, what to expect



## ChezaRose (Feb 1, 2017)

In light of my mental health I'm taking a bus out of tuscon out to north dakota to house up in MN for a bit.

That's a long ass bus ride. I'm just wondering if anyone has experience. How much food should I have, how will the ride be, am I able to sleep on bus cause bitches can't be affording motels and fancy as shit.

Are buses safe going to cold snowy climates?
How often are layovers and what promotes them?

Longest bus I ever took was from Santa Barbara to San Diego. So. This one I think is like 4-5 days.


----------



## Kim Chee (Feb 1, 2017)

It will suck more than the worse train ride ever.

Make the most of it!

Drink a gatorade bottle down half way and top off with vodka.

Have ear plugs.

Have music with ear phones.

The bus will be fine in ice and snow.

The layovers will be on your ticket.

I usually bring cash if I can and dumpster dive on stops that have fast food nearby (nothing like scoring a frozen whopper when everybody else stands in line and pays).

It will really suck.


----------



## ChezaRose (Feb 1, 2017)

Hahaha I love that explanation so much. Maybe ill get lucky and make friends on the way? I have Netflix and money for food buy I need to get a warm pair of clothing and stuff like that too.


----------



## Archon Haz (Feb 1, 2017)

If you are taking Greyhound, they aren't neerly as bad as people make them out to be, but they aren't a party either. 

The stops are about 2:30 - 3 hours in between, and they last for about 10-30 mins.

The chairs are pretty big, unless you sit next to someone huge. However, if you get on and its relatively empty sit in the back, there will be less chances of someone sitting next to you.

Many times, you will need earphones to fall asleap because of annoying loud people. Most of their busses have outlets on the back of the seats or on the wall - look around if you don't see them imidietly, I've never seen a bus that didn't have at least some.

Always arrive 15 mins before you need to take the bus, you'll be happier. Most Greyhound workers are super helpful, and mostly nice so always ask questions if you have any. 

The Bus tickets are *WAAAAAY *cheaper online, also they will be cheaper if you buy them 7-14 days in advance. 

Good luck!


----------



## ChezaRose (Feb 1, 2017)

I'm getting one shot to me, but probably tomorrow and I'm leaving Friday. Thankfully there are people out there who love me and I dont have to pay for the ticket.

What is allowed on me on the bus? I can't really remember. My rucksak is empty right now and my backpack is basic and only has survival gear like charcoal in it.

But I want to snag a blanket if I can.


----------



## Archon Haz (Feb 1, 2017)

No weapons or pets on the busses, but I've never had any trouble if my Knife was out of sight. They are pretty strict about alcohol (actualy saw someone get caught once and he had to throw out a case of beer) and have heard horror stories of people getting left on the side of the interstate just for a little ting of Vodka. 

I've actually smoked a joint right in front fo the driver in the smoke-stops (though that;s your own risk of course) but I would not advise smoking in the bathroom, they are pretty clear they wont fuck with that. Other than that, you get to put one bag below and bring the rest of your shit up. I think it's up to six bags or something like that. Point is, if you have a normal amount of shit I don't think you'll have a problem.

Nothing else comes to mind, but ask if something specific comes up


----------



## FrumpyWatkins (Feb 1, 2017)

Archon Haz said:


> They are pretty strict about alcohol (actualy saw someone get caught once and he had to throw out a case of beer) and have heard horror stories of people getting left on the side of the interstate just for a little ting of Vodka.



This couldn't be more opposite of my experiences on buses. I've openly drank all sorts of alcohol on all sorts of buses in all sorts of places. I couldn't ride any bus if I couldn't drink, I hate long distance buses so much, unless I get lucky and get a almost empty bus, it's always terrible. I had a scheduled less than a day trip of road time according to the ticket from PHL to Toronto in 2010 turn into 3 days on buses and in depots because of border problems, passenger problems, breakdowns, and no show drivers. 

I'd rather walk.


----------



## FrumpyWatkins (Feb 1, 2017)

ChezaRose said:


> My rucksak is empty right now and my backpack is basic and only has survival gear like charcoal in it.



Is this a troll account? Your posts are seriously getting weirder and weirder...


----------



## ChezaRose (Feb 2, 2017)

I've been on here for years dude. I have PTSD and my mind isn't sharp anymore so, but i am sorry my posts bother you in your dirty kid elite.

The charcoal is activated. Used correctly it can make dirty water filtered. It serves a purpose and with my luck it ain't gonna hurt to be prepared.


----------



## FrumpyWatkins (Feb 2, 2017)

ChezaRose said:


> I've been on here for years dude. I have PTSD and my mind isn't sharp anymore so, but i am sorry my posts bother you in your dirty kid elite.
> 
> The charcoal is activated. Used correctly it can make dirty water filtered. It serves a purpose and with my luck it ain't gonna hurt to be prepared.



Didn't mean any ill will by it, not sure how I am being elitist either, but ok, sure. I simply meant you post some seriously off the wall shit on here sometimes, and I wasn't sure if your posts were satire or not. Don't be so easily offended, life isn't that serious.


----------



## Dmac (Feb 2, 2017)

On a long trip like this I would take a pillow with me, Those bus seats can get uncomfortable, and it sure makes sleeping a lot easier. Last spring I rode from Ft Worth to Omaha. I knew something was up when I was at my first transfer, in Dallas, and 1/2 of the folks waiting had pillows (many had a blanket too). By the time we got to Texarkana I bought an over-priced travel pillow. It made the trip much more comfy especially when the bus had problems en route from Joplin to KC, got in late and missed a transfer causing a delay of about 12 more hours and a detour to Des Moines . Also the big mixed drink (or 5) help a lot. Hope you have fun, but expect a delay or so.


----------



## Archon Haz (Feb 2, 2017)

FrumpyWatkins said:


> Is this a troll account? Your posts are seriously getting weirder and weirder...



Well I was speaking specifically about the Greyhound, can't tell you about anything else really. And in speaking to people that have travled Greyhound for years, it really is an issue if you get caught. Met this older black lady, said they didn't let her on the bus because she SMELLED like alcohol. of course mind you she was clearly an alcohalic.

I myself got smashed in a 45 min layover in Minneapolis once, but I was super casual about it and drew no attention from my self. YMMV.


----------



## Grand Vizier (Feb 2, 2017)

gh sucks. bring books, lots of them. and a bottle of sominex. and noise cancelling headphones.


----------



## Princesspeppers (Feb 2, 2017)

Ive ridden greyhound cross country twice and from Michigan to florida and back. 
Ive put in over 150 hours greyhounding.
My top tips:
-dont talk to or make eye contact with anyone but the bus driver unless you are really vibing on people. People get irritable and bored after long rides and the last thing you want to do is get stuck in a conversation with someone who will not shut the fuck up and insisted on sitting next to you because you gave them the time of day. But thats just me.
-travel light and bring everything carryon if you can. It is a BITCH to have to wait to get your shit out from under the bus at transfers. This way you can keep an eye on your stuff all the time. And get on and off the bus fast. I used to put my bag overhead and leave straps the hanging down so i always knew it was up there.
-go straight thru. Do not stop and stay at a hotel. Get it over with!
- bring healthy food and as much of is as you can carry (i would bring bring a hand bag type deal FULL of food in addition to my carry on pack that had my clothes.) Greyhound food sucks.
-keep hygenics in this bag as well. And wet whipes and a change of underwear. Believe me you will be SO GLAD you did. 
-a litre bottle of water that you can refill
-extra pairs of headphones just incase!!!
- HAVE FUN and just try to relax and enjoy the scenary.
-if the bus isnt full yet and the seat next to you is empty, put your feat on the seat and pretend like your sleeping when people get on so they will go sit elsewhere.
- sit as close to the front as you can. It is the quietest and furthest from the bathroom and you can get on and off faster. Greyhound drivers do not put up with loud ass motherfuckers.

I hope this helps you!! Enjoy


----------



## Hypnofrog (Feb 2, 2017)

Ive ridden california to miami 2x now gh is fucking shit. I rode a ldb in venezuela and the seats are like twun beds that recline all the way back nearly and is comfortable as fuck and they dont stop every 2 hours when you're asleep. Id amtrack if i was gunna pay to travel lol

Sent from my LGLS770 using Squat the Planet Mobile mobile app


----------



## todd (Feb 2, 2017)

I rode the dog from Boston to Memphis 30 hours. bring a book or two and plenty of trail mix and water.
a hat to pull over your eyes to help you sleep helps.


----------



## FrumpyWatkins (Feb 2, 2017)

Archon Haz said:


> Well I was speaking specifically about the Greyhound, can't tell you about anything else really. And in speaking to people that have travled Greyhound for years, it really is an issue if you get caught. Met this older black lady, said they didn't let her on the bus because she SMELLED like alcohol. of course mind you she was clearly an alcohalic.
> 
> I myself got smashed in a 45 min layover in Minneapolis once, but I was super casual about it and drew no attention from my self. YMMV.



I think you quoted the wrong post. Ive seen people get thrown off for flipping out, don't know if alcohol was a factor.


----------



## Kuchi Kopi (Feb 2, 2017)

Well, I've ridden greyhounds across the US quite a few times. NY to FL. NY to CA. Multiple times. Usually when i get on I bring alcohol. They will toss you off or not let you on if they smell it or if you act drunk but that depends on you really. I love the greyhound but it has its ups and downs. Bring a blanket for sure. I've had greyhounds break down multiple times, seen people get physically violent over multiple things, spent 12 plus hours on layover. Pay attention to your ticket, ask questions if you're confused, don't forget your re-board passes etc. The food is mad expensive but you can get free meal tickets if you say they layed you over sob sob don't has no monies and it's all their fault. They can and will give that delicious yellow cheese substance and french fries up...you just gotta want it. The wifi never works so dont bother. I can never load a wiki page so I cant imagine getting youtube or something to load. I ride greyhounds for one thing, people. I've met so many awesome and weird folks. I usually hook up with someone on the bus. Don't judge me. Also, what you put under the bus stays there for a bit so bring a sachel of things you need with you. You're allowed a carry on. The charcoal is fine just don't tell them that you have it. If it ignites under the bus then thats probably bad karma for a bit but just play dumb. Just have fun. Enjoy it. Side note: Its cheaper to book on tuesday or wednesday and in advance just for future reference. As well, I have never ridden greyhound without watching a woman complain and get their money back. It may take 3 hours on hold but greyhound will refund you if you give them a good enough reason. I hope that helps. Good luck


----------



## Heath Bar (Feb 2, 2017)

FrumpyWatkins said:


> Didn't mean any ill will by it, not sure how I am being elitist either, but ok, sure. I simply meant you post some seriously off the wall shit on here sometimes, and I wasn't sure if your posts were satire or not. Don't be so easily offended, life isn't that serious.


I dont think anyone on this website is classified as elite anything hahaha. Calling someone elitist in the theead about riding a greyhound bus is pretty silly.


----------



## ChezaRose (Feb 2, 2017)

I'm just saying if you're gonna be a cunt suck it up your ass.

Anyhow to the people who aren't whiny bitches trying to start drama and talk shit, thank you


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Feb 2, 2017)

Shouldnt take too long maybe 2 days at the longest. Your ticket will have a departure and arrival time and is pretty accurate if the weather doesnt mess things up. Bring lots of food. A coffee mug and tea/coffee is good, fill up on hot water at gas stations which youll be stopping at occasionally. If on a long layover ask people at the station that look like theyre picking up/dropping off people if theyres any other stores around the area and maybe see if they can give you a ride to save you walking time.


----------



## Kim Chee (Feb 2, 2017)

btw: If the driver says this is a 15 minute stop, don't bother coming back in 16 minutes because the bus is already gone.


----------



## angerisagift (Feb 2, 2017)

Kim Chee said:


> btw: If the driver says this is a 15 minute stop, don't bother coming back in 16 minutes because the bus is already gone.


Truth. All r good suggestions but most important is to bathe b4 u get on the bus


Sent from my Alcatel_4060O using the Squat the Planet mobile app!


----------



## crow (Feb 2, 2017)

Expect to sleep like a contortionist. Avoid the very back. Poop smells and creeps. If you ain't vegan there's vendors at every layover. If there isn't they make fast food ruins but peanut butter and trail mix will do wonders for hunger. Layovers really depend. And don't forget to enjoy the ride. You'll meet all manner of people.


----------



## crow (Feb 2, 2017)

Oh yeah and don't leave anything out of your sight and look out for cons. Got ripped off on weed. Stick to joints. They're in hand and you can smoke dispose and not worry bout security.


----------



## Nykki (Feb 2, 2017)

I took GH from Michigan to Florida several times, had a 5 hour layover in Georgia and I found out that it isn't just GH that has a problem with people drinking, so does the police. I watched a guy go across the street, get a beer crack it open and next thing I knew he was being slammed against the wall and arrested. 
You are allowed one bag that is checked and one bag on the bus with you (and that doesn't include your purse. So you can have that too). The checked bag can only weigh 50lbs, if it weighs more you have to pay a fee.


----------



## Princesspeppers (Feb 2, 2017)

Kuchi Kopi said:


> Well, I've ridden greyhounds across the US quite a few times. NY to FL. NY to CA. Multiple times. Usually when i get on I bring alcohol. They will toss you off or not let you on if they smell it or if you act drunk but that depends on you really. I love the greyhound but it has its ups and downs. Bring a blanket for sure. I've had greyhounds break down multiple times, seen people get physically violent over multiple things, spent 12 plus hours on layover. Pay attention to your ticket, ask questions if you're confused, don't forget your re-board passes etc. The food is mad expensive but you can get free meal tickets if you say they layed you over sob sob don't has no monies and it's all their fault. They can and will give that delicious yellow cheese substance and french fries up...you just gotta want it. The wifi never works so dont bother. I can never load a wiki page so I cant imagine getting youtube or something to load. I ride greyhounds for one thing, people. I've met so many awesome and weird folks. I usually hook up with someone on the bus. Don't judge me. Also, what you put under the bus stays there for a bit so bring a sachel of things you need with you. You're allowed a carry on. The charcoal is fine just don't tell them that you have it. If it ignites under the bus then thats probably bad karma for a bit but just play dumb. Just have fun. Enjoy it. Side note: Its cheaper to book on tuesday or wednesday and in advance just for future reference. As well, I have never ridden greyhound without watching a woman complain and get their money back. It may take 3 hours on hold but greyhound will refund you if you give them a good enough reason. I hope that helps. Good luck



Glad you mentioned paying attention to your ticket and asking questions. And the shitty wifi.


----------



## ChezaRose (Feb 2, 2017)

I get service virtually anywhere so I'm good on that. Sucks about the bag thing I is want blanket but forgot to get one cause I got a zero degree sleeping bag for ten bucks lol


----------



## Kuchi Kopi (Feb 3, 2017)

That is good advice right there. I have had to chase the bus down at least twice. Reminded me that theres a re-route fee of like 20$ if you miss the bus. It didnt cost anything ten years ago so i'd just get off and hang out then have them re-route my ticket.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Feb 3, 2017)

Kuchi Kopi said:


> Well, I've ridden greyhounds across the US quite a few times. NY to FL. NY to CA. Multiple times. Usually when i get on I bring alcohol. They will toss you off or not let you on if they smell it or if you act drunk but that depends on you really. I love the greyhound but it has its ups and downs. Bring a blanket for sure. I've had greyhounds break down multiple times, seen people get physically violent over multiple things, spent 12 plus hours on layover. Pay attention to your ticket, ask questions if you're confused, don't forget your re-board passes etc. The food is mad expensive but you can get free meal tickets if you say they layed you over sob sob don't has no monies and it's all their fault. They can and will give that delicious yellow cheese substance and french fries up...you just gotta want it. The wifi never works so dont bother. I can never load a wiki page so I cant imagine getting youtube or something to load. I ride greyhounds for one thing, people. I've met so many awesome and weird folks. I usually hook up with someone on the bus. Don't judge me. Also, what you put under the bus stays there for a bit so bring a sachel of things you need with you. You're allowed a carry on. The charcoal is fine just don't tell them that you have it. If it ignites under the bus then thats probably bad karma for a bit but just play dumb. Just have fun. Enjoy it. Side note: Its cheaper to book on tuesday or wednesday and in advance just for future reference. As well, I have never ridden greyhound without watching a woman complain and get their money back. It may take 3 hours on hold but greyhound will refund you if you give them a good enough reason. I hope that helps. Good luck



there might need to be a spin off thread for grody greyhound hook up stories, because im dying to hear about yer hook ups on the fucking greyhound bus now.


----------



## Kuchi Kopi (Feb 3, 2017)

cantcureherpes said:


> there might need to be a spin off thread for grody greyhound hook up stories, because im dying to hear about yer hook ups on the fucking greyhound bus now.


Omfg so much yes. I have some good ones. Id be happy to share if theres an appropriate thread


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Feb 4, 2017)

Kuchi Kopi said:


> Omfg so much yes. I have some good ones. Id be happy to share if theres an appropriate thread



make one.


----------



## ChezaRose (Feb 4, 2017)

And all I got was some gross ass dude to I had to tell to get off me. 

Anyway, I'm starting to feel dumb about this post. I just don't normally number one travel alone, and number two take a bus.

It's kind of boring tbh and the instinct to hitch off at every stop is there. But, if a bitch has a destination bitch gonna make the destination.

And then freeze to death.


----------



## Applelatchun (Feb 4, 2017)

Rip up the Greyhound ticket and hitch....?


----------



## ChezaRose (Feb 4, 2017)

That ticket was expensive. I'm not an evil asshole. Jeeze


----------



## ChezaRose (Feb 4, 2017)

STP moody as fuck this winter lol


----------



## scoutwilding (Sep 12, 2017)

For years, basically all through my 20s, I did most of my cross country (NY to OR mainly) via Greyhound. It can suck. I did meet fellow like minded travelers but they were few and far between. You'll stink, your fellow passengers will stink (those windows don't open!). Bring food, water, entertainment.

I've been on busses where blantantly drunk folks were left behind and kicked off alongside the highway so be cautious.

These days Greyhound is cushier what with bigger seats and plugs for your phone (wifi too). Once the bus broke down on a snowy pass in Idaho but they sent another to scoop us. It took hours though and it was cold as fuck.

I know I'm responding to an old post but maybe this will be of some help to others.

Bon voyage!

EDIT oh yeah in my more recent bus trips there have been security people with those metal detector wands just FYI. Oh and don't sit near the bathroom of the bus... . You'll regret it!!


----------



## scoutwilding (Sep 12, 2017)

Kim Chee said:


> btw: If the driver says this is a 15 minute stop, don't bother coming back in 16 minutes because the bus is already gone.



Truth! Those drivers do not fuck around.


----------

